# grower



## Vanda

Meninos, você vou precisar do tororó cerebral de todos vocês! Claro que no PT meninos inclui meninas, tá?

Tenho que achar uma tradução para grower num sentido muito raro no inglês (um moderador inglês e o Trem Descarrilhado nunca tinham visto o tal uso, para vocês terem uma idéia). Bem, mas vamos ao significado:
grower - informal -    sthg that   grows in appeal 
Um moderador muito atencioso me forneceu esta explicação depois de ter que fazer uma pesquisa cerrada:


> I found only 8 examples of "it was a real grower" via Google. Here's one. It does look like it is used as your definition suggests:
> 
> http://www.stuff.cd/journal/v2/2007/10/17/in-rainbows/
> Hey Steve, you never really gave us your thoughts on the Radiohead album. For me *it was a real grower*, an album that took several listens to get under my skin, and it rewards the listener for being patient and letting its complex rhythms and layers weave and work their way into your subconscious.
> 
> I would instantly understand "it really grew on me", but I can't remember ever having heard "it was a real grower."


Anyway, num bom português, que palavra usaríamos aqui nesta expressão? Lembrem-se que estamos no terreno informal.


----------



## Dom Casmurro

Pelo que entendi, é algo positivo que nos chama a atenção pela qualidade, pela profundidade e virtudes quejandas. Algo que cresce dentro de nós, que nos fascina. Que tem um diferencial. Que é o máximo, que... Epa! não é isso mesmo? O *máximo*...


----------



## spielenschach

Claro, é o máximo, formidável, bestial, encheu-me completamente as medidas, uma maravilha,....


----------



## Vanda

Sim, gostei das idéias, gente boa, mas se tivermos que expressar a palavra com um substantivo e não um adjetivo???


----------



## Outsider

"It grew on me" diz-se quando não gostámos muito de uma coisa a princípio, mas com o tempo mudámos de opinião.


----------



## Vanda

Isto aí, OUt! A princípio a gente não 'engole' o trem, depois, aos poucos, a gente aprende a gostar e apreciar. Vem com o tempo. E então, será que temos alguma coisa bonita pra expressar isso? Como substantivo e não adjetivo?


----------



## olivinha

Continuando o brainstorming, vejamos a definição do to _grow on_, segundo Houaiss:
ganhar cada vez mais ascendência,
tornar cada vez mais apreciado,
ganhar influência,
subir na estima de alguém.

Um _grower_ faz/passa por tudo isso.

É um tipo de _crescendo_ (usando o termo musical), um aumento progressivo de gostar, apreciar.


----------



## Vanda

Oliiiiiiiiiiie, tô quase usando o termo musical. Bom achado!


----------



## Benvindo

A idéia é de uma revelação interior, mas não de estalo, num instante, e sim progressiva, num tempo mais dilatado.


----------



## andre luis

E interiorizar?
Do dicionário: "tornar interior; trazer para dentro de si". 
Interiorização.


----------



## zelis

Cativador? Cativante? ...


----------



## spielenschach

Progressivamente envolvente e cativador? - para complementar o termo do Zelis


----------



## zelis

Envolvente: muito bem.


----------



## Outsider

Uma revelação? Uma agradável surpresa?


----------



## Vanda

Uma agradável surpresa... hmmm... sim e não. Talvez caia na mesma categoria de revelação que eu havia pensado anteriormente. A revelação dá idéia duma coisa de chofre e o tal grower vai crescendo, vai caindo no gosto da gente aos poucos. É gradativo. Revelação daria esta idéia??


----------



## Dom Casmurro

Vanda said:


> o tal grower vai crescendo, vai caindo no gosto da gente aos poucos. É gradativo. Revelação daria esta idéia??


_Revelação_ não daria essa idéia, é verdade. Ja _ereção_, sim.


----------



## Carfer

É engraçado porque para um português, neste contexto específico, '_revelação_' dá mesmo a ideia que a Vanda procura, de algo ou alguém que de início não nos agradou, que não prometia nada, mas que aos poucos se foi '_revelando_', se transformou numa '_revelação_'.


----------



## olivinha

Acho "revelação" uma boa opção e talvez seja, de todas até agora, a que chegue mais perto de _grower_, ainda que, como o Dom, eu entendo "revelação" como uma descoberta repentina, um dar-se conta de repente, e não como algo gradativo.


----------



## Vanda

Bem, a minha percepção era a de que revelação era instantânea - deixei-me levar pela epifania de Clarice - mas, se dá a outros a nuance de que pode ser gradual, então, maravilha, vai mais esta para a sinonímia.
Viram como tororó cerebral funciona mais do que tempestade?


----------

